# Tipping in Europe



## Bill4728 (Mar 29, 2014)

On of the big travel guru "Rick Steves" says not to over tip in Europe. 

So for a 100euro taxi ride we should tip 5%? 10%? 

What do you think?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 29, 2014)

EUR5 for the cabbie if he helps with the bags and things.

On a meal you usually round up if paying cash and you are happy with the service, say a EUR97 check, you leave the EUR100.  You often see that the credit card machine does not even ask for a tip.


----------



## levatino (Mar 29, 2014)

Europe is a big place with many different  countries and cultures.   Tipping is different in different countries and regions.  In some countries service is included in meals, in other places it only is if indicated on the check. 

As for taxis, I would suggest you look in a guide book specific to where you are to be sure or ask a local at the airport or botel.  Learning about and adhering to local custom will make life for the locals and future travellers more peaceful.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 30, 2014)

*Taxi*

It may also depend upon whether he tried or is trying to rip you off.  If at all possible, find out what the normal fare would be for your taxi ride.  If you are leaving from a hotel or restaurant ask the conceierge or the waiter or another local.  As mentioned, it also varies from country to country.  However, I agree you don't want to overtip.  Just because it is the custom here to tip doesn't mean it is the same there.  If you are traveling in an area frequented by Americans, some of the drivers and waiters have figured out that Americans tip and will even try to promote the practice when it is not the custom in the country.  I have had several experiences in different countries with this type of behavior.  One of my favorite stories relates to when I was in Beijing.  I had previously researched the cost of a taxi for the airport to my hotel (I emailed the hotel to give me an idea of the range of fares).  When I arrived I went into the queue and my driver produced an acetate sheet protector with the "official rate schedule to the hotels".  I asked him how much?  He said 600 y.  I laughed and said "find someone who is an idiot."  I got in the next taxi and paid 95 y.  Thats the difference between a $100 taxi ride vs a $15 ride.  I  have had similar experiences in Europe but never such a brazen rip off.


----------



## thheath (Mar 30, 2014)

I've found that even in countries where tipping isn't the norm, it is expected in many tourist hotspots, at least from tourists.

Sounds like something else the ugly Americans have ruined.

LOL


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 30, 2014)

We are taking a water taxi from the Venice airport to our hotel in Venice. the flat rate charge is $100  I just thought that $5 tip sounded too little but everywhere I looked they made it seem that that was OK.


----------



## thheath (Mar 30, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> We are taking a water taxi from the Venice airport to our hotel in Venice. the flat rate charge is $100  I just thought that $5 tip sounded too little but everywhere I looked they made it seem that that was OK.



5 Euros on a hundred is plenty in my opinion.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 30, 2014)

In the UK and anywhere in Europe we leave roughly 10% of the bill in a restaurant if service charge isn't included.

I don't tip at fast food places, bars or anywhere where you aren't seated and served, I also don't tip taxi drivers.

Tipping in the US can lead to quite an expensive trip, I recall buying two beers in a bar in Philadelphia, I handed over a $20 bill and then had to ask for my change when I realised she assumed it was her tip.


----------



## CarolF (Mar 30, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> We are taking a water taxi from the Venice airport to our hotel in Venice. the flat rate charge is $100  I just thought that $5 tip sounded too little but everywhere I looked they made it seem that that was OK.



It isn't customary to tip in Italy.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 30, 2014)

*Tipping*



Pompey Family said:


> In the UK and anywhere in Europe we leave roughly 10% of the bill in a restaurant if service charge isn't included.
> 
> I don't tip at fast food places, bars or anywhere where you aren't seated and served, I also don't tip taxi drivers.
> 
> Tipping in the US can lead to quite an expensive trip, I recall buying two beers in a bar in Philadelphia, I handed over a $20 bill and then had to ask for my change when I realised she assumed it was her tip.


 
My daughter was a waitress for several years here.  I say this just so you know that I generally tip well BUT 10% is too much for most places in Europe.  Just round up.  If the bill is 10.5 Euro, just leave the change from 11 Euro.  

Here we tip because service people don't receive a living wage.  This is not the case  in Europe   As  you mention often there is a  service charge included.  Even when there isn't, the server is paid sufficient amounts.  If i got exceptional service, I might leave a bit more but I would hand that to the server with a compliment.   You don't just leave a table tip as you do here.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 30, 2014)

Jimster said:


> My daughter was a waitress for several years here.  I say this just so you know that I generally tip well BUT 10% is too much for most places in Europe.  Just round up.  If the bill is 10.5 Euro, just leave the change from 11 Euro.
> 
> Here we tip because service people don't receive a living wage.  This is not the case  in Europe   As  you mention often there is a  service charge included.  Even when there isn't, the server is paid sufficient amounts.  If i got exceptional service, I might leave a bit more but I would hand that to the server with a compliment.   You don't just leave a table tip as you do here.



A service charge is usually only included with tables of 8 or more people. Some places include it for less but these are rare.

Tipping 10% is very common in the UK and throughout Europe but it is generally confined to restaurants.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> Tipping 10% is very common in the UK and throughout Europe but it is generally confined to restaurants.



I tried to tip someone at a coffee bar in a train station in the UK, and was told to forget it.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2014)

CarolF said:


> It isn't customary to tip in Italy.



I agree tipping isn't customary in Italy and most European countries.


----------



## CarolF (Mar 30, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I tried to tip someone at a coffee bar in a train station in the UK, and was told to forget it.



I found a tip after a client had left - very annoying because I had to chase him outside and give it back.  I really wanted to say "no thanks, I don't need your money" but I don't think he meant to offend me.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 2, 2014)

CarolF said:


> It isn't customary to tip in Italy.


That's not true.  We just got back from 3 weeks in Italy Saturday morning and tipping was usually expected.  But you might be like the couple we meet from Germany that stated that they didn't tip back in Germany and they weren't going to tip in Italy. Just because you don't tip, it doesn't mean that it's not expected or appreciated.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 2, 2014)

*Tipping*

Americans who don't understand the customs tip.  Yes, they expect Americans to tip because they have received tips from Americans. I appreciate free money too.  The point is we tip domestically because wages are low here.  This is not the case there.  I have even had some in Europe ask for a tip WHEN they find out you are American.  They all appreciate FREE money.


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 2, 2014)

<redacted, double post>


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 2, 2014)

You don't tip the water taxi.  

At restaurants you round up to the next Euro or maybe one Euro plus the change.  Typically you pay at the table and you tell them how much change you want back. This works in most of Euro.

Honestly people make a living wage...you will be marked as a tourist and possibly ripped off if you tip too much.

$100 for a taxi is excessive.  Or is that for everyone in your party.  The water taxi charges per person, so if you are 5 or more people, that would be about right. 

I live and work in Europe for part of most summers...but this summer I will be in China.


----------



## javabean (Jun 2, 2014)

Our daughter permanently lives in Europe and is married to a Spaniard. It has been explained to us that in many parts of Europe wait staff is paid a complete living wage and tips are a small added amount. In the US the wage paid to wait staff is horribly low and tipping must compensate.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2014)

javabean said:


> In the US the wage paid to wait staff is horribly low and tipping must compensate.



But, not in all cases.

We've been having dinners at a local culinary academy.  The dinners are prepared by the teaching chefs and the servers are from various restaurants in the city.  These dinners are just once a month.  There is a tip jar saying the tips go to the scholarship program for the culinary academy.  I asked about tips for the wait staff and we were told they were being paid a good wage and didn't require tips for these dinners.


----------



## CarolF (Jun 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> That's not true.  We just got back from 3 weeks in Italy Saturday morning and tipping was usually expected.  But you might be like the couple we meet from Germany that stated that they didn't tip back in Germany and they weren't going to tip in Italy. Just because you don't tip, it doesn't mean that it's not expected or appreciated.



My statement "It isn't customary to tip in Italy" is simple, factual and in line with TUG rules, does not invite political discussion.  I wouldn't blame a holidaying German for avoiding a conversation with you about tipping, it is a difficult subject to discuss with an American.  Your tipping culture is unique and I'll eat my hat if there is a person on this earth who isn't aware of it . 

You may be interested in viewing one of the many feisty FlyerTalk discussions about tipping.  11 pages of no holds barred discussion where you get to explore -  Who classes a tip as a bribe and where is it illegal.  Where can tipping be seen as dishonourable, although a person would never raise it, in order to save face.  Where is a tip considered as an "ostentatious display of gratitude".  Who finds tipping patronising and rude.

Flyertalk Link"How come america has such a big tipping culture when no one else does?"


----------



## CarolF (Jun 3, 2014)

Luanne said:


> But, not in all cases.
> 
> We've been having dinners at a local culinary academy.  The dinners are prepared by the teaching chefs and the servers are from various restaurants in the city.  These dinners are just once a month.  There is a tip jar saying the tips go to the scholarship program for the culinary academy.  I asked about tips for the wait staff and we were told they were being paid a good wage and didn't require tips for these dinners.



One of our newspapers had an article about this subject - 

An end to America's tipping culture? New trend in US restaurants as upscale eateries abolish gratuities



> ... a slew of new restaurants in New York and Los Angeles have started a 'no tipping' policy, charging 15 per cent higher prices to cover paying higher wages to staff and informing customers they don't need to leave extra at the end of their meal.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...ulture-US-restaurants-abolish-gratuities.html


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 3, 2014)

Tipping is becoming customary in the UK despite waiting staff earning at least the minimum wage. I'll tip in a restaurant unless the service was poor and usually around 10% however I've noticed that some of the big chains are adding 10 to 15% service charge to the bill which I don't agree with, you won't know unless you look at the small print on the menu or the bill.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 4, 2014)

CarolF said:


> My statement _"It isn't customary to tip in Italy" is simple, factual and in line with TUG rules,_ does not invite political discussion.  I wouldn't blame a holidaying German for avoiding a conversation with you about tipping, it is a difficult subject to discuss with an American.  Your tipping culture is unique and I'll eat my hat if there is a person on this earth who isn't aware of it .
> 
> You may be interested in viewing one of the many feisty FlyerTalk discussions about tipping.  11 pages of no holds barred discussion where you get to explore -  Who classes a tip as a bribe and where is it illegal.  Where can tipping be seen as dishonourable, although a person would never raise it, in order to save face.  Where is a tip considered as an "ostentatious display of gratitude".  Who finds tipping patronising and rude.
> 
> Flyertalk Link"How come america has such a big tipping culture when no one else does?"


So what's the purpose of making that statement????  You think stating that I talked to a women from Germany, while waiting in a taxi line in Rome, is Political???  Wow!!

Also, you state ""It isn't customary to tip in Italy" is simple, factual and in line with TUG rules,". First, I, don't know why you state "in line with Tug rules", where did that come from, what does tipping have to do with Tug Rules??? Second, you state that "It isn't customary to tip in Italy" is simple, factual". It may be factual to you and your trying to justify how cheap you are.  Some of us don't tip to supplement another person's income, as non-tippers like you keep stating. That's not the purpose of the/a tip.  It's a reflection of the service supplied and the quality of that service.  The world is not as Black and White as you try to make it out to be. Your cheap, admit it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tip_(gratuity)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/gratuity


So, I get a thank you when I give an Italian a tip.  So, I get a smile when I give an Italian a tip. So waiter kisses my wives hand when she hands him a tip.  So the waiter or tour guide gives us a smile, gives us slightly better service, are a little more patient with us, and jokes with us, knowing that we may not only tip, but will tip better.  That's the tipping culture in "America".  

While in Europe last month, what I saw was cheapskates frowning and the people on the non-receiving end frowning.  

I'm proud to be an "American" and as we travel the world we'll continue to tip as/when we see fit, regardless what cheapskates you, that don't understand the meaning of a tip, say.


Lastly, I think you need to check the meaning of "rude" and how it applies to responding to a post on a message board, because I found your response to my post rude, insulting, condescending, and out-of-line:

http://www.yourdictionary.com/rude

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/condescending

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/condescending

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/condescending

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insult


How dare you tell us that we were wrong, in what we were doing in Italy, for the last 3 weeks and on all previous trips.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 4, 2014)

*know the customs*

The problem with tipping when it is not the custom is not the gratification or appreciation you might get yourself or for the recipient it is the expectation it creates for everyone else.   Face it-tipping is NOT the custom in most European countries for reasons explained in several other posts.  Different cultures have different customs.  We should try to live by the customs of the country.  If a woman goes in a church in Europe she should cover her head.  If a person travels in Islamic countries they should not insult their beliefs with images and caricatures.  that is just how it is.

So when you go to a country and do not obey the customs strange things happen.  If a woman doesnt cover her head in a church, she will probably be told to do so.  If a person does something that is not permitted against the prophet Mohammed it may be even quite severe punishment.  If you tip where you shouldn't it creates negative effects to.  Other Americans are sought out and often times are asked for tips or charged extra.  After all, if you don''t know you shouldn't tip maybe you don't know what you should pay either.  It has nothing to do with being cheap- it has everything to do with obeying the customs.  
One final example would be desecration of the US flag.  Almost no other country has the love affair with their flag like the USA.  We have chapter 40 of the US Code that specifies how the flag is to be dealt with.
Other nationalities that come here probably dont or shouldn't know our custom.  They would let our flag touch the ground or maybe use an old one for a cloth.  We will be insulted and feel the foreigner rude.  The Europeans you tip who aren't seeking "free money" often see the tipping as rude as well.  More than one story has been related about an American leaving a tip at the table only to have a European chase after them to return the money.
The old phrase "when in Rome, do as the Romans do" has validity.


----------



## alanmj (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm from the UK, but live now half the year in Canada and the other half in Europe.

I'll speak from knowledge and experience...

Tipping has ALWAYS been a part of UK life. As a late-teenager (late-60s) in Manchester I used to work as a waiter in a pub. If it was a large complicated round, the person buying would often say - "Take one for yourself...", which translates to have the price of a half pint of beer as a tip. My tips usually exceeded my wage. Which is why I did the shitty job in the first place.

Then to Germany in the 70s, where the custom was, and still is, to round up to the nearest mark, now euro.

In Switzerland, no tipping at all. Never, ever.

In Italy, very common in tourist areas for tips to be expected. Worst is Rome, where you're not only ripped off but they want a tip on top of it. Outside tourist areas in small villages, no tip expected or required.

France the same.

So, all-in-all, there are no set rules. No-one is right, and no-one is wrong. You can try to be sensitive to the immediate surroundings. You can reflect your pleasure with a well prepared meal or excellent service.

The absolute statements of some here are simply wrong. There is no one rule. Just as wrong as the "rights" others take to ignore local custom. Don't be boorish. Be sensitive. 

Have a great time in Europe - there is so much to see and do. The variety is huge - go 100 km and you're in another culture. Makes Canada and the US really boring in comparison.


----------



## CarolF (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you Jimster for such a good explanation.  The information about the flag was fascinating too.



Ron98GT said:


> So what's the purpose of making that statement????  You think stating that I talked to a women from Germany, while waiting in a taxi line in Rome, is Political???  Wow!!
> 
> Also, you state ""It isn't customary to tip in Italy" is simple, factual and in line with TUG rules,". First, I, don't know why you state "in line with Tug rules", where did that come from, what does tipping have to do with Tug Rules???



I'm assuming that you didn't look at the FlyerTalk link, nor the links within that thread.  I posted it to prove how a discussion amongst people from different cultures, on the subject of Tipping, can descend into international mud-slinging and personal and political attacks.  That thread is also less confronting than the 18 page Moderator recommendation.  AFAIK, TUG rules discourage political/controversial posts.

The US and EU have very different ideologies and I personally wouldn't discuss local political or cultural issues with another tourist in public, in a foreign country.  I'm not sure why you thought to compare me to a German tourist but I can say that I am wary of exporting my own cultures and ideologies to other countries lest I destroy the very reason I want to travel there in the first place. 



Ron98GT said:


> Some of us don't tip to supplement another person's income, as non-tippers like you keep stating.



Huh, you have surely mixed me up with someone else.  When I'm a guest in another country, I prefer to observe local custom, whatever that may be.



Ron98GT said:


> How dare you tell us that we were wrong, in what we were doing in Italy, for the last 3 weeks and on all previous trips.



I didn't tell you that you were wrong, nor do I think you are wrong.  It is your prerogative to do as you wish.  Your tipping habits abroad don't affect me, I'm not an American citizen and have never been mistaken as one.   

I have always got a laugh from locals abroad who have tried to overcharge me, by saying, "Do I look Japanese to you?".   In Italy, perhaps I should say "Do I sound American to you?".  



Luanne said:


> I tried to tip someone at a coffee bar in a train station in the UK, and was told to forget it.



Now I'm worried that you might have taken it personally when I grasped the opportunity to quote your post to say how offended I was when someone left a tip for me - thought it might create a useful discussion about differing cultural perceptions.   I'm not actually sure why the person left me a tip, it is all a bit of a puzzle.  Generally, employees in low paid service jobs are tipped and I'm a business owner in the medical field.  

I'm hoping you know that trying to leave a tip at a UK coffee bar in a train station wouldn't be seen as rude.  In the UK and Australia, there has been some form of tipping ritual for as long as I can remember, they just aren't as complex as the US rituals.  In Australia, it is common to say "keep the change".


----------



## TommyTrughman (Jul 31, 2014)

alanmj said:


> Then to Germany in the 70s, where the custom was, and still is, to round up to the nearest mark, now euro.
> 
> In Switzerland, no tipping at all. Never, ever.
> 
> ...



This is it in a nutshell. Europe is an economically and culturally diverse place, and different regions have different tipping expectations. Pay attention to the local situation wherever you are, and if you're ever in doubt, either ask someone or simply leave a tip anyways.


----------

